# Logging vocabulary



## Gologit (Feb 10, 2011)

Maybe somebody will be interested in this. Some of the terms change with the area they're used in, some are antiquated and not often heard these days. It gives a glimpse into the specialized language of Left Coast logging. Enjoy.

http://www.puresimplicity.net/~heviarti/Logging_Terms.html


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 10, 2011)

I was going to say something about antiquated, but I'm not that far behind you.

Those *really* old landingmen have all the terms down, that's where I heard most of the color in our language.


----------



## GLOBOTREE (Feb 10, 2011)

thoughtful post!


----------



## Gologit (Feb 10, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> I was going to say something about antiquated, but I'm not that far behind you.
> 
> Those *really* old landingmen have all the terms down, that's where I heard most of the color in our language.


 
Hey you! You're still ten years behind me...you're just a pup, ya know. And you're right about the language. If the average non-logger person was to overhear a bunch of loggers planning out a setting or a strip they'd think they were hearing some kind of foreign language. And, with all the accents I remember from when I started in the woods, they might have been almost right. Within the first year of working in the woods I could cuss in four different Scandinavian languages. Also Italian and Portuguese.

Ever notice you don't hear the "country or origin" accents in the woods anymore? Except for the south of the border exchange students, that is.


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 10, 2011)

I have dealt with Portuguese, they were from Ferndale. Dairyman's sons that didn't like cows. I wonder if Larry Barotti hit 300 pounds yet.


----------



## John Ellison (Feb 10, 2011)

RandyMac;
Those [B said:


> really[/B] old landingmen have all the terms down, that's where I heard most of the color in our language.


 
Haha, Color is right. There is probably an x rated vocab. somewhere.


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 10, 2011)

While liberally salted with regular profanities, logging talk has lots of descriptive phrases. Malingering machines catch the brunt of such sayings. One machine that seemed to be everyone's favorite, was an old NorthWest loader. In it's favor, when it ran, no man could yell loud enough to be heard.


----------



## madhatte (Feb 10, 2011)

*what?!?*


----------



## Gologit (Feb 10, 2011)

John Ellison said:


> Haha, Color is right. There is probably an x rated vocab. somewhere.


 
There probably is but we'd all get banned if we used even a little bit of it.

We had a Christian on the crew one time. He was a good guy, hard worker, knew his stuff...but he didn't cuss. Ever. He didn't say anything if we used foul language he just didn't do it himself. He had a tree set back on him one day and he wedged and he wedged and he wedged...and he wedged some more until was red in the face and just worn out. I walked down to help him him and he said..."I don't think I can keep working in the woods...another couple of trees like this and I might just have to learn to cuss to keep my head from blowing off".


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 10, 2011)

And there is the other end of the spectrum, where someone has a running patter of nothing but color.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 10, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> And there is the other end of the spectrum, where someone has a running patter of nothing but color.


 
...usually used while having a riggin fit. As in "I couldn't get the ##[email protected]^%$$#$ to run but I left cuss marks all over it".


----------



## slowp (Feb 10, 2011)

I'd add 99 to it.

99 was what you wrote on a timber cruise card when the tree was a cull. 
It is also used as, "He is a 99."


----------



## madhatte (Feb 10, 2011)

Heh. In the FSCruiser software we use, "9" is the grade code for cull.

Also, I notice I didn't see "Swarp" in that vocabulary list...


----------



## slowp (Feb 11, 2011)

Nor is bullpr--- mentioned. It is what the stop for a Christy carriage is called.


----------



## slangegger (Feb 11, 2011)

slowp said:


> Nor is bullpr--- mentioned. It is what the stop for a Christy carriage is called.


 
How would you pronounce that?

Bull-pur?


----------



## Gologit (Feb 11, 2011)

slangegger said:


> How would you pronounce that?
> 
> Bull-pur?


 
Bull *prick*. Slowp was trying not to use any bad words.


----------



## hammerlogging (Feb 11, 2011)

Red used to tell me its not until you have 3 ####s in a sentence that you're really ####ed.

I know when I throw a chain, "mother####er" is the usual. Red'd here "mother####er" and would radio over "did ya throw yer chain?"Although I did surprise myself the other day with a "god damn mother####in ##### ass whore ####" I embarrassed myself with that one, I can really crack myself up out there cutting alone (but not tooo far from the loggers....)
It really is therapuetic, I generally laugh at myself at each outburst, roll my chain back on and carry on better than ever. Now, if I throw a chain say more than 2 times in an hour, watch out.

You just have to be careful of the company you're with when the conversation gets to logging cause man, loggin and cussin just seem to go together


----------



## forestryworks (Feb 11, 2011)

hammerlogging said:


> Red used to tell me its not until you have 3 ####s in a sentence that you're really ####ed.
> 
> I know when I throw a chain, "mother####er" is the usual. Red'd here "mother####er" and would radio over "did ya throw yer chain?"Although I did surprise myself the other day with a "god damn mother####in ##### ass whore ####" I embarrassed myself with that one, I can really crack myself up out there cutting alone (but not tooo far from the loggers....)
> It really is therapuetic, I generally laugh at myself at each outburst, roll my chain back on and carry on better than ever. Now, if I throw a chain say more than 2 times in an hour, watch out.
> ...


 
I don't know if I want to work with you now, I'd be laughing to hard hearing some man in the next strip over rant and rave :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## slowp (Feb 11, 2011)

For some reason, succubus is a good thing to shout. It has the right ring to it and they used it on South Park so it must be OK? Right?


----------



## paccity (Feb 11, 2011)

slowp said:


> For some reason, succubus is a good thing to shout. It has the right ring to it and they used it on South Park so it must be OK? Right?


 
ha!


----------



## 371groundie (Feb 11, 2011)

where i come from 'beaver tailing' means chasing......well you get the idea.


----------



## Greystoke (Feb 12, 2011)

hammerlogging said:


> Red used to tell me its not until you have 3 ####s in a sentence that you're really ####ed.
> 
> I know when I throw a chain, "mother####er" is the usual. Red'd here "mother####er" and would radio over "did ya throw yer chain?"Although I did surprise myself the other day with a "god damn mother####in ##### ass whore ####" I embarrassed myself with that one, I can really crack myself up out there cutting alone (but not tooo far from the loggers....)
> It really is therapuetic, I generally laugh at myself at each outburst, roll my chain back on and carry on better than ever. Now, if I throw a chain say more than 2 times in an hour, watch out.
> ...


 
I guess I'm ####ed! 

My most embarrassing riggin fit ever was when I was shoutin the worst fallacies Imagineable...Very similar to the one that you stated with the exception of a choice word that no woman EVER wants to hear...anyhow when I was all done with said riggin fit, I hear a noise up the hill behind me, and when I turn around there stands one of the young female harvest inspectors! I sure felt like a jackass! But, unfortunately it did not stop me from throwin riggin fits like that  Sometimes when I think about how bad I cuss when I am workin, I am ashamed! Hardest bad habit to quit for me...worse even than chewin Copenhagen!


----------



## hammerlogging (Feb 13, 2011)

I don't remember where I found this list, sorry about the formatting, wish I could credit the source, or just link to it:

“The men who harvest big timber on Pacific Northwest forestlands have, through the years, developed a distinctive language all their own. While some traditional logging terms, methods and items, such as the old "misery whip" shown above, have been mechanized or replaced, much of the language remains.
Some of these terms stem from the Maine logging of 150-200 years ago, and others date back to the Lake States and others to the South. But, most were born in the woods of Washington, Oregon, Idaho, and California.
Several historic pictures accompany this material and are intended to be reminders of the past. Modern loggers no longer live in camps, eat in cookhouses, or use railroads. Likewise, several terms in this booklet are also past reminders and are not necessarily used today by all loggers. But the logger's language is unique, and it is his.”
Adverse	Uphill road grade for loaded log trucks or trains.
Alibi Day	Pay day in the camps, when many loggers develop toothaches, requiring trips to town.
Backfire	Controlled fire set ahead of wild fire to reduce fuel materials.
Bakehead	Railroad fireman. Also called the "tallow-pot."
Barber Chair	On stump, slivered wood between undercut and back cut, sometimes sticking up a foot or more, resembling back of a chair.
Belly Ache	Transmission trouble in logging tractor.
Big Blue Butt	A large butt log, sometimes heavy enough at one end to sink. Railroad ties from such logs are called sinkers.
Biltmore Stick	A specialized ruler for measuring height, diameter, and volume of trees.
Birling	Log rolling. (In water.)
Blowup	Explosive-like spread of a forest fire due to weather conditions.
Boiling Up	Washing clothes in camp
Boom	Log storage in water.
Boomer	Migratory logger.
Bootjack	Designed to help loggers get caulked boots off.
Brains	Company president or other high official.
Bucker	Man who saws felled trees into log lengths. According to fallers, a bucker is a made-over faller, one who has been hit on the head by falling branches.
Buckskin	Weathered snag, bark off.
Bug	Switch used to transmit radio or electric signals.
Bug Kill	Trees or timber stands killed by insects
Bull Choker	Heavy choker used when extra strength is needed to move big tog or overcome bad hang-up.
Bull of the Woods	Logging superintendent.
Bullbuck	Cutting crew boss. He is a key man, and many technically trained foresters are to be found on this job.
Bullcook	Camp chore-boy or handyman.
Bullwhacker	Ox teamster of early western logging.
Bumper	Full name, knot bumper. He trims limbs still left on logs at landing. Also unhooks chokers. Term applies mostly to Western Pine region. Counterpart in Douglas fir logging is landing chaser.
Bunk	Log rest on railroad car or truck. Also logger's bed.
Bunkhouse	Camp logger's home, where new logging records are made nightly, starting right after supper.
Bunkhouse Fables	Colorful narratives of adventures on the last trip to town.
Busheling	Contract work at so much per thousand board feet.
Camp Inspector	Short-stake logger
Camp Robber	Canada jay or whiskey jack, bird about the size of robin that hangs out among loggers, especially when fed.
Candy Side	Fast, highball, well-equipped operation.
Cat	Tractor.
Cat Doctor	Tractor mechanic.
Cat Face	Partly healed fire scar on tree, usually at base.
Cat Skinner	Tractor driver.
Caulks	(Pronounced "Corks") Steel pegs in soles of heavy boots, giving loggers secure footing in woods.
Chance	A "show,” or an operation. Example: "Truck chance" means transport by truck best; "winter chance" means loggable in winter.
Chaser	Man who unhooks chokers at spar tree.
Cheat Stick	Log scaler's measuring rule.
Cherry Picker	Crane or other power rig for picking up logs along railroad or truck road. Sometimes used for short skidding jobs.
Choker	Steel necktie, wire rope loop to grip logs for the pull to landing. Usually 3/4 to 1-1/2 inch diameter, 15 to 35 feet long, knob at both ends and sliding hook for either knob.
Chokerman	Also known as choker setter. He fixes the chokers around logs.
Chunk	Broken log.
Cold Deck	A pile of logs yarded in to a tree.
Cold Trailing	Digging fire line along edge of forest fire that appears to be dead, as a safety measure in case it should revive.
Conk	Tree disease, usually detectable from fruiting body growth.
Crown Fire	Fire traveling through foliage of trees.
Crummy	Caboose of log train. Crew bus of truck logging outfits.
Dendroctonus	A destructive bark beetle that annually kills millions of feet of timber.
Dinging	Loaders riding hook or tongs. (Prohibited by safety codes.)
Donkey	Steam engine, upright boiler, several drums, mounted on heavy log sled, used as logging power plant. Now largely supplanted by gasoline and diesel units.
Donkey Puncher	Engineer
Drag'er	To quit.
Duff	Humus and partly decayed organic matter of forest floor.
Dynamite	Snuff.
Eagle Eye	Section boss.
Faller	One who cuts down trees. Called sawyer in pine region. Fir region buckers say fallers are buckers who were hit hard in head.
Fernhopper	West coast forester.
Fire Line	A strip dug to mineral earth around a forest fire. Usually built now with bulldozers, its purpose is twofold: To try to stop the fire; to be starting line for backfires.
Fly Camp	Stub, or temporary camp
Flyer	Type of skyline donkey used in the 1920's.
Flying Dutchman	A rigging hookup for high-leading parallel to railroad.
Fore And Aft	A skid road built in steep country for sliding logs into water.
Gandy Dancer	Section worker on railroad. Track gang member
Gandy Dancing	Hiding gravel. Raising rail track after new ballast has been dumped.
Gilflirt	(Verb) - All fouled up. (From horse logging days.)
Gin Pole Short spar tree for loading
Give'er Snoose	To increase power, to hurry up, to get the babbitt out of the well-known shoes.
Goat	Switching engine in woods. Also applied to small, pressure-tank burner used for starting fires in oil-burning donkey engines.
Gopher	Powderman. He shoots small holes under logs so rigging men can get choker around log.
Got’er Made	Quitting.
Grapple	Fork-like hook used in yarding operations. Grapple yarder.
Groan Box	Radio.
Grouse Ladders	Limby trees, wolf trees.
Gut Robber	Cook.
Gyppo	Contract logger or small operator. Many versions are heard as to origin of word. One is that during World War I, when log skidding was frequently contracted out to small operators who had a team of horses, such operators moved about a lot and got to be known as "gypsies." In pine country, they were also known as packsackers. With the years, "Gypsy" developed into the euphemism "Gyppo." The term may have had a certain tang of "haywiring" in its earlier days, but not now. "Gyppo" is widely used and universally accredited, and it does not denote "gypping."
Hair Pounder	Teamster
Hangup	A turn of logs fouled up in a root, snag, or stump.
Hardtack Outfit	Poor feeding outfit.
Haulback	Steel cable That pulls main line And chokers back to the woods from yarding tree.
Hayburner	Horse.
Haywire	Out of order, second rate.
Haywire Show	Poorly equipped logging operation.
Hen Skins	Tight summer underwear
High Lead	Logging system using lifting power of high rigging to get logs up and over obstructions on way in from woods to landing.
High Lead Block	Gigantic steel pulley, weighing up to 3,600 pounds, strapped to top of spar tree for carrying main line.
High Wheels	Gigantic wheels once used for skidding.
Highball	Hurry up.
Highball Side	The fast, regular logging side of any operation.
Highclimber	Man who cuts off tops of chosen spar trees and hangs rigging in them for the setting.
Hindu	Loop at end of straw line, carrying hook.
Hit The Ball	Get going. Speed up operations.
Hit The Pike	Head for town.
Hitler	In one area of the Western Pine region the first gas-powered chain saw came from Germany in 1936 or 1937. It was manufactured at Kiel, parts assembled at Vancouver, B.C. Loggers got to calling all gas chain saws "Hitlers.” Term did not become general and did not stick.
Hoghead	Locomotive engineer.
Holster	Jammer operator in pine country. Also known as puncher.
Home Guard	Steady employee, opposite of camp inspector.
Hooker	Common in pine country, pairs of men at landing, handling the loading hooks.
Hooktender	The boss of the rigging, or yarding, crew in high lead logging.
Hoosier	Green man in woods.
Hoosier Up	(Verb) -To play practical jokes on embryo loggers.
Hoot-Nanny	Undercutter. A device to hold crosscut saw while sawing from underneath.
Hypsometer	An instrument for measuring height of trees.
In The Bight	Dangerous area in rigging, where line under stress may strike a workman.
Increment	Increase in wood growth.
Increment Borer	Instrument for core-drilling tree trunks. Foresters read history of tree in core, which records annual growth.
Inkslinger	Timekeeper.
Iron Burner	Blacksmith.
Jagger	Wire rope sliver or "whisker."
Jillpoke	A prop, a pole to pry; also, an unloading device. If a logger slips on a log and his posterior alights on a limb stub, he has suffered a painful "jillpoking."
Job-Shark	Employment agent.
Kerf	Slit made by saw.
King Snipe	Boss man of track-laying crew.
Landing	Where logs are loaded.


----------



## hammerlogging (Feb 13, 2011)

Leader	Latest year's height growth on tree's main stem.
Leftovers	Wood materials for which there is no economic use.
Log Brand	Hammered identification mark on logs ends.
Loky	Locomotive.
Long Butt	(Noun or verb)- When tree butt is decayed or crooked, or otherwise economically unsuited for use, tree is "long-butted," which means the butt cut is left in the woods. In south, the term is "jumpbutt."
Man Catcher	Employment agent.
Meow	Kink or bad twist in steel rope.
Misery Whip	Bucking or crosscut saw.
Molly Hogan	A substitute for cotter pins, fashioned from strands of wire rope. Formerly widely used, still persisting despite safety codes forbidding them.
Monthly Insult	Paycheck.
Mulligan Car	Crew car.
Node	Circle of knots in tree trunk denoting end of one year's height growth and beginning of next.
Nose Bag	Cold lunch.
Nose Bag Show	Camp where crew carries lunch to woods.
Outlaw Camp	Small crew preparing next campsite.
Parbuckle	Method of moving a log by rolling in bights of two lines.
Pass Line	Highclimber's elevator on spar tree
Paul Bunyan	Logger's hero.
Pea Vey	Cantdog. Tool for rolling logs by hand,
Peeler	Short log, or bolt, suitable for peeling for plywood.
Pike Pole	Long pole with steel point and hook, used to move logs in water.
Pot	Steam donkey engine.
Powder Monkey	Dynamite man. Also called gopher
Pre-Logging	Removing small breakable timber before the main logging.
Pulaski	Special tool combining ax and hoe principles. Named after ranger hero of 1910 Idaho fires.
Pull the Pin	To quit the job.
Pung	Logger's purse
Punk	Logging camp bread. Also "The punk" for whistle punk or signalman.
Push	Foreman
Quebec Choker	Peavey. Is short
Raft	Logs in water, kept in leash by boom-sticks.
Red Lead	Catsup.
Re-Logging	Business of combing harvested areas for additional materials after primary Logging is finished. Often done with lighter equipment that makes it practical.
Reprod	Forest reproduction. Teenage and younger trees.
Residual Stand	Trees, often of sawlog size but good growers, left to grow for next harvest cycle, nucleus of next crop. Also called reserve stand.
Rigging	Lines, blocks, hooks, etc., at business end of logging. "Working in the rigging," means any log-moving job from the stump to wheeled haul.
Rigging Crew	The crew that brings in the logs. Consists of choker setters, hook-on-men, whistle punk, chaser, rigging slinger and hooktender.
Rigging Slinger	Hooktender's first assistant. He picks logs for the turns, untangles rigging, signals to the whistle punk when to start and stop lines.
Ripe	Trees that have reached their "three-score and ten." "Over-ripe" means trees that have attained high old age.
Road	A strip of harvesting area embracing everything that can be yarded out from spar tree to tail block.
Rotation	Timber crop cycle.
Round Stuff	Logs.
Russian Coupling	Unfinished log cut left by bucker. Very dangerous to rigging crew.
Salt Chuck	Tidewater.
Saplings	Trees up to 4 inches diameter.
Saw Timber	Trees over 12 inches in diameter, breast high.
Scaler	Busheler's enemy.
Section 37	Where all good loggers go when they cash in their chips. No underbrush there. Every tree is straight and eight feet in diameter, 400 feet tall. No scalers are allowed there. Section 37 in Klamath Lake near Algoma, Oregon.
Seedling	Tree developed from seed. Very small trees.
Setting	Area within yarding distance of spar tree.
Sheepherder	Logger who wears bib overalls.
Shoo-Fly	Building the road around by way of the head of a canyon instead of by bridge or fill across it. Used either as verb or noun.
Show	A logging operation or logging chance.
Side	One complete logging operation.
Side Winder	Tree knocked sideways by another tree. Also denotes fork of a tree growing straight up, parallel to main trunk.
Sister Hooks	Twin hooks on a single line.
Siwash	(Verb) to bend a powered linearound a stump to change direction of pull.
Skid Grease	Butter.
Skidder	Powerful engine for skyline logging, "usually with own steel spar.
Skidroad	Roads on which logs were dragged in early days. Usually built of peeled logs. Term later was applied to loggers' favorite hangout area in town (tenderloin district). Eastern writers, ignoring bitter western protests, have sought to pervert the term to "skid row" and apply it to seamy urban districts frequented by derelicts.
Sky Hooks	Mythical, all-powerful hooks that hook-tenders cry for when they have to fight bad hang-ups.
Sky Pilot	Traveling preacher who visits camps.
Skybound	Tree that refuses to fall, even when wedged. Also denotes buttrigging fouled up in high-lead block.
Slash	Leftovers of the timber harvest.
Sleeper	Railroad tie. In fire protection circles, a "sleeper" is a forest fire, possibly set by lightning, which smolders quietly and unobserved perhaps several days, later to blaze forth unexpectedly.
Slush	Coffee. Also called mud.
Snag	Dead tree, standing.
Snoose	Swedish conditioning powder, Scandinavian dynamite, galloping dust, snuff.
Snorkle	Boom extension used to pick up logs.
Spar Tree	Work tree of high-lead logging. Limbed and topped, it supports blocks and rigging hung high to give lift to the pull.
Spider Web	Early-day term on larger streams and bays, denoting log booms strung across mouths of feeder streams to catch escaped logs.
Spike Top	Standing tree whose top is dead.
Springboard	Board with steel shoe on one end, formerly widely used by fallers as a platform. Shoed end was stuck in a small notch in tree trunk.
Stag Tree	Tree whose top has been broken off.
Stag	High-water pants and shirts.
Straw Line	Light line for rigging up.
String of Flats	Stack of hotcakes
Stump Age	Standing merchantable timber. Can also denote price paid for timber.
Sucker	Big limb.
Talk	Creaking of tree immediately before falling to the ground.
Tin Hat	Hardhat now almost universally used by western loggers for protection. Made of aluminum, plastic or laminated paper - anything but tin.
Tin Pants	Heavy, water-repellent duck trousers.
Tin Pants Show	Rainy weather, rainy country.
Tree Farmer	Rubber-tied skidder
Turn	A load. In high-lead logging, it is usually two chokers full of logs.
Undercut	Notch cut to regulate direction of tree's fall.
Wanigan	Floating camp of river-driving crew
Whiskers	Jaggers on worn chokers.
Whistle Punk	Signalman.
Whorl	Circle of limbs denoting end of one year's growth.
Widowmaker	Dangerous limb that may fall.
Windfall Bucker	Bucker who works alone on wind-thrown trees. Fallers say windfall buckers are loggers who not only talk to themselves; they also answer themselves.
Winter Chance	Harvesting operation not likely to be forced down by winter weather.
Wolf Tree	Tree that occupies more space than its value warrants. Usually a limby, low-value specimen.
Wood Buck	Man who saws firewood for camp.
Yarding	Moving logs to a central spot. Verb developed in west from eastern and southern "timberyard."


----------



## ryan_marine (Feb 14, 2011)

The Marines I have seen around the world have the cleanest bodies, the filthiest minds, the highest morale, and the lowest morals of any group of animals I have ever seen. Thank God for the United States Marine Corps!

Eleanor Roosevelt 

This is what she said about the Marine Corps. Now imagine what is said when I have a snafu in the woods.

Ray


----------



## slowp (Feb 14, 2011)

Pung *Logger's purse*

Hmmm. That explains it.

I couldn't believe my eyes one day, when a logger told his brother to go get the tool bag. The bag was a woman's purse. Quite obviously so. They used their mom's discarded purses for tool bags. I didn't have a camera that day.


----------



## jenle (Sep 23, 2012)

Now I have lost sight and did not jot down name but I wanted to thank the man who posted a link to a site of logging terms. In fact that is why I registered [[[more to say about that in sec]]. We have a small farm and have received a ""cut and buy"" timber letter. Not our 1st over the years but 1st when we have said """Well-maybe it is time!"" Now my husband though a good business man so to speak and a prosecutor by profession knows more than I when it comes to trees but not much. I can tell a cedar, a pine, a dogwood, japaness maple, and I think all large trees are pin oaks. {{YES__West TN}} No need to say more as to our tree knowledge or as to our credability when speaking to tree people. 
I grew up in a Cotton Family. There are Cotton Terms and I am at fault as to thinking people from this area lacking when they are not aware of what to me is everyday speech. So wrong I know! I do not want to appear 'Less than' when dealing with lumber people. Unfortunately there are only about a million terms for lumber I found. Thus I shall take a shot at familiarizing myself with as many as seem relavant to cutting and buying--forget memorizing the list. At 20 I couldn't and and at 68 I hope to remember I saw most of them.
All of this chatter to say ---how nice to type in what I was looking for, have your post pop up sending me to the exact page I needed. So very seldom does that happen it seems.
Now about your organization----for once I read the rules and let me say I am proud to have my name on a list of an organization with the Kindest, most caring, all around good people rules I have send in forever. If I knew more to say or a better way to say---I am so proud and pleased to know someone still cares about human goodness.
Thank you for making my day
Jenny Flowers Strother
[didn't get spell check to work--I can neither spell nor type]


----------



## trees2 (Sep 23, 2012)

*vocab*

Hey guys, What about spring pole ! A bent over sapling or tree with lots of pressure on it .


----------



## northmanlogging (Sep 23, 2012)

slangegger said:


> How would you pronounce that?
> 
> Bull-pur?



Wellll... this kinda bull don't carry a purse... and he's kind-of a jerk...


----------



## northmanlogging (Sep 23, 2012)

jeebus I type slow...:msp_confused:


----------



## Dave Hadden (Sep 27, 2012)

How about "Green Jellybean Day"??

That's the day you get home from camp and throw 49 green jellybeans out on the lawn and tell the kids not to come back in the house until they find all 50.

Hello Mama!! 


Take care.


----------

